#ubuntu-my 2011-06-06
<fairuz> halo
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> salam jipang 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wsalam
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Assalamo alaykom.., :D
<fairuz> wsalam
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ape kabar sumer komuniti ubuntu-my?
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-07
 * ejat pokes mypapit
 * ejat pokes mnajem
 * ejat pokes SuMarDi
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-08
<mnajem> morning
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org ka
<ApOgEE> hello all
<fairuz> hello ApOgEE
<ahmed_khan_ameer> salam, ade x sape2 yg guna linuxmint 11?
<fairuz> salam, tak pakai :D
<meng> tapi petua ubuntu boleh pakai kat mint
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hmm, knp nampak mcm ssh jer nk update
<ahmed_khan_ameer> server ape yg terbaek utk mint kat m'sia?
<meng> kat synaptic, tukar server mint ke jepun
<meng> taip sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst dan tukar servers ke taiwan tau jepun
<ahmed_khan_ameer> okay, thx bro :D
<meng> pi la, nak tengok film blu ni
<ahmed_khan_ameer> haiya..,
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-09
<ApOgEE> salam all
<fairuz> Salam
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-11
<mypapit> argggghhh
<mypapit> hi udienz 
<mypapit> udienz, looking for e-jat aka aizat?
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-12
<yuskhanzab> salammmm
<yuskhanzab> :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-04
<excalibr> slmt petang
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-06
<susahsebut> testing
<susahsebut> test
<susahsebut> test
<susahsebut> test
<susahsebut> test
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-07
<HelmiAzry> <ping pong>
<excalibr> susahsebut ni lepas ni boleh tukar nick jadi susahconnect
<HelmiGbamz> salam..meeting start kol bape.
<inashdeen> Assalamualaikum
<inashdeen> bila meeting
<susahsebut> salam
<susahsebut> huhu nasib baik sempat
<susahsebut> ping inashdeen 
<susahsebut> ramainya yang ada
<susahsebut> huhu
<inashdeen> @susahsebut : assalamualaikum :)
<meetingology> inashdeen: Error: "susahsebut" is not a valid command.
<inashdeen> :susahsebut assalamualaikum :)
<inashdeen> susahsebut:
<susahsebut> haha inashdeen kena marah dengan meetingbot
<inashdeen> jap, cmne nak tag, orang, lupa
<susahsebut> guna tab je untuk auto complete
<inashdeen> susahsebut: test
<inashdeen> owh, ok, cmtu eh? susahsebut:
<susahsebut> yup
<susahsebut> mana yang lain inashdeen 
<inashdeen> errr,,, mana saya tau. hhuhhuhu
<susahsebut> kejap cuba ping diorang kat fb
<susahsebut> hi ak47suk1 dan serdotlin 
<susahsebut> assalamualaikum
<serdotlin> Waalaikumsalamwarahmatullahiwabarakatuh
<susahsebut> sedang cuba ping yang lain2 ni di fb
<susahsebut> tunggu sebentar ya
<serdotlin> Ihsan Salam dah seru masuk kat FB ubuntu loco my tadi...ghaghagha
<susahsebut> hihi baru je terperasan post dia
<susahsebut> jap nak sms mereka2 yang nombornya ada pada aku 
<serdotlin> aku tengah sibuk troll...dia seru lak...ghaghagha
<saya_> uit
<whakim> testing
<susahsebut> wah
<susahsebut> siapa saya ni
<susahsebut> saya_, 
<susahsebut> hihi
<whakim> ngantok gilleh. 
<inashdeen> wakup2!
<whakim> hai semua saya orang baru. ngeh3
<susahsebut> wah, ada post troll baru ke kat group serdotlin 
<susahsebut> hihi
<susahsebut> hi whakim 
<susahsebut> id kat group fb apa whakim 
<whakim> hakim razalan
<inashdeen> lol
<whakim> :D
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> cat lover lambat sket masuk. dia sedang berlari2 anak balik ke rumah
<ApOgEE> salam
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> wslm ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> [Lag: 3.05]
<penreturns> \o/
 * ApOgEE tgh cuba panggil ejat
<susahsebut> (y)
<whakim> (y)
<susahsebut> apa yang lag tu ApOgEE 
<fzlamn> Asalamualaikum...
<inashdeen> jap eh, lupa cmne nak buat yang ada * tu. ajar sikit
<susahsebut> wslm
 * whakim lo
 * whakim sedang menunggu
<susahsebut> me /-belah depan dia
<susahsebut> slash depan me inashdeen 
 * susahsebut ketuk inashdeen 
<ApOgEE> hoh
<susahsebut> hihi
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ejat xde intenet access
<susahsebut> haha dia kat dalam gua ka?
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> dia suruh ko chair meeting... pastu bincang pasal tempat yg sesuai untuk lepaking. nak bagi goodies + CD
 * inashdeen lol
<susahsebut> xpe la kot, kita carry on? atau nak tunggu lagi sikit. cuba ping lagi orang kat fb?
<penreturns> <- Check in
<susahsebut> deensokmo masuk lewat kalau dia sempat
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: carry on
<susahsebut> pc dia kena rantai sekarang ni
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> kejap
<susahsebut> macamana nak cek kita dah berjaya log irc dalam xchat?
<susahsebut> oh, ok dah berjaya log
 * ApOgEE vote irssi
<ApOgEE> :P
<susahsebut> irssi boleh log eh?
<ApOgEE> boleh jer
<susahsebut> nak buat minit senang kalau xde tenet pun boleh buat
<susahsebut> hehe
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: meetingology kan ada
<ak47suk1> :))
<susahsebut> meetingology kena ada tenet kalau nak view
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: "kena" is not a valid command.
 * ak47suk1 tgh layan Iron Sky :P
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: xchat pun ada log
<susahsebut> haha meetingology ni aku sepak kang
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<susahsebut> yup, sebab sejak fresh install aritu belum ada enable log
<susahsebut> ni dah cek, dah enable
<susahsebut> ok boleh kita mulakan?
<HelmiGbamz> jap2..
<susahsebut> HelmiGbamz, mana details?
<ApOgEE> aku baru je fresh install 12.04 kat laptop ni tgh hari tadi.. masih banyak lagi kena ejas ni. :P
<ak47suk1> hehe
<susahsebut> ramai jugak ni
<inashdeen> *inashdeen menunggu dengan penuh sabar sambil bakal layan snow white and huntsmen
<susahsebut> malam ni
<susahsebut> dah boleh mula ke semua?
<ApOgEE> !topic ubuntu meeting June 2012
<lubotu2`> ApOgEE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ApOgEE> hahaha...
<susahsebut> startmeeting Jun 2012
 * inashdeen menunggu dengan penuh sabar sambil bakal layan snow white and huntsmen
<susahsebut> #startmeeting Jun 2012
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<susahsebut> eh?
<susahsebut> kenapa puak eh?
<susahsebut> *pulak
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
<susahsebut> #startmeeting Jun 2012
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<susahsebut> lol
<ApOgEE> #topic
<susahsebut> meetingology, ko gile
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: "ko" is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<ak47suk1> meetingology poweroff
<meetingology> ak47suk1: Error: "poweroff" is not a valid command.
<susahsebut> hahaha
<penreturns> lol
<susahsebut> sudo shutdown -p meetingology
<susahsebut> terpaksa la kita tunggu ApOgEE betulkan meetingology 
<whakim>  Σ(っ°д°)っ
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: taip #endmeeting
<penreturns> !help susahsebut 
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<HelmiGbamz_> \o/
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: aku rasa ko tak end meeting lepas kot... hahaha
<lankapo> salam u olzz
<serdotlin> susahsebut:pidof meetingology...tak jumpa ler PID dier...cam mana ni?
<susahsebut> serdotlin, ddos je meetingology ni
<susahsebut> haha
<ApOgEE> meetingology: hanya dengar kata susahsebut je... sebab dia tokan
<meetingology> ApOgEE: Error: "hanya" is not a valid command.
<susahsebut> rasanya dah endmeeting ApOgEE 
<whakim> ayoyo bot x jalan ke
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<inashdeen> hurm
<susahsebut> endmeeting
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<susahsebut> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<penreturns> susahsebut:  logout sat... masok blk
<susahsebut> #chair ApOgEE 
<amin_> salam
<susahsebut> kejap eh
<penreturns> wasalam tuan amin_ 
<amin_> apa cerita?
<ApOgEE> #topic monthly meeting - June 2012
<penreturns> tunggu awak la tuan
<amin_> maaf lewat
<ApOgEE> #startmeeting monthly meeting - June 2012
<meetingology> ApOgEE: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<ApOgEE> lol
<amin_> siapa lagi?
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, macamana?
<susahsebut> #commands
<penreturns> same la
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<susahsebut> #startmeeting
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
<ApOgEE> sengal la bot ni
<penreturns> #dahlatu meetingology 
<susahsebut> tak yah guna meetingology?
<amin_> hahaha
<ApOgEE> takyah pakai la meetingology ni
<inashdeen> setuju :)
<susahsebut> aku dah log kat xchat ni
<ApOgEE> ok cun
<susahsebut> amin_, amin ledang ke?
<susahsebut> ok start ya
<amin_> ya
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum dan salam sejahtera kepada semua yang hadir
<amin_> waalaikumusalam
<HelmiGbamz_> wasalam
<susahsebut> wslm
<ApOgEE> malam ini, kita mengadakan mesyuarat bulanan Ubuntu-my
<ak47suk1> wsalam
<serdotlin> waalaikumsalamwarahmatullahiwabarakatuh
<doulnut> wslm
<penreturns> wasalam
<ApOgEE> dengan ini, saya mempersilakan tuan pengerusi majlis saudara susahsebut untuk meneruskan meeting
<susahsebut> Terima kasih saudara ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> tanpa membuang  masa kita ke agenda yang telah tersenarai
<susahsebut> #topic reviu minit yang lepas
<amin_> baik
<susahsebut> #subtopic carta organisasi ubuntu-my.
<susahsebut> berkaitan carta organisasi ni masih ada jawatan yang belu, diisi
<susahsebut> *belum
<penreturns> refer https://fbcdn_sphotos_a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/555633_3282188087391_573387128_n.jpg
<susahsebut> sepatutnya carta ini saya masukkan dalam wiki dan postkan di fb untuk sukarelawan menawarkan diri
<susahsebut> tapi 2 bulan ni memang sibuk sikit. jadi tak sempat
<susahsebut> harap maaf
<inashdeen> jap, gmbar blu susahsebut:
<susahsebut> blu?
<susahsebut> ada cytherea ke kat gambar tu?
<amin_> blur
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> :p
<penreturns> masok log
<penreturns> :3
<amin_> kurang jelas
<inashdeen> blur
<susahsebut> kena donlod dan save tu inashdeen baru boleh view
<susahsebut> sebab tu saya bagi agenda awal
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: ni saiz besar sikit https://fbcdn_sphotos_a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s1600/555633_3282188087391_573387128_n.jpg
<inashdeen> community dev buat apa?
<amin_> ok3
<susahsebut> pengurusan dan pembangunan komuniti. masih belum ada details bagi setiap jawatan
<susahsebut> dan bahagian
<inashdeen> ni dah masuk agenda ke?
<amin_> jawatan sudah ada org ker?
<inashdeen> amin: like
<penreturns> Pembentangan dan perbincangan serta pengisian jawatan yang masih kosong dalam draf carta organisasi oleh pengerusi/naib pengerusi dan setiausaha. 
<susahsebut> yang dah ada baru pengerusi, naib pengerusi, setiausaha, dan bisnes team
<ApOgEE> development ni, kalo dlm beginners-team, kitorang buat apa yg Ubuntu MOTU buat
<ApOgEE> so, buat pengenalan packaging, bzr, bugs fixing, dan sewaktu dengannya
<ApOgEE> smoga akan bertambah contributor ubuntu dev dari m'sia... jika ada yg berminat
 * inashdeen listening
<susahsebut> yang tu research dan development kan ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> community & dev lebih pada community?
<susahsebut> *community Development
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: yg tu classroom dan praktikal... step by step, sign CoC, jawab soalan kat launchpad, cari bugs yang boleh fix, dan fix
<susahsebut> oooo inashdeen dah terjawab soalan?
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: kiranya contribution dalam development team
<inashdeen> susahsebut: volunteer for community :)
<amin_> tak tahu nak pilih mana satu...
<ApOgEE> dia punya path adalah ke arah Ubuntu MOTU
<susahsebut> nak cuba command vote jap eh
<susahsebut> #vote test
<susahsebut> x boley pakai
<susahsebut> MOTU? nak google lambat pulak
<ApOgEE> buat packaging, maintain package, bug fixing
<ApOgEE> MOTU = Master Of The Universe
<ApOgEE> asalnya dulu ada repo ubuntu universe, multiverse
<amin_> #vote test2
<ApOgEE> so, sapa yg keje buat packaging, bug fix, triage tu kira He-Man la...
<lankapo> klu yg jadi rimau itam tu sapa plak hehe
<ApOgEE> ;P
<doulnut> lankapo sila jgn troll 
<ApOgEE> lankapo: hahaha...
<doulnut> ini meeting sila hormat
<susahsebut> nak kena dig lebih lanjut lagi nanti. btw berkaitan topik ni, saya akan bincang dengan ApOgEE dan ejat berkaitan setiap bahagian yang ada dalam chart, kemudian post di wiki keterangan lengkap mengenainya
<susahsebut> supaya mereka yang nak volunteer boleh pilih
<susahsebut> adakah semua bersetuju dengan cadangan saya ni?
<HelmiGbamz_> setuju
<amin_> setuju
<jemparing> setuju
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: aku pun x clear sgt term dlm chart tu, aku just pick apa yg dah dibuat dlm team lain yg aku join
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, x kisah la. kita kena buat details jugak macamanapun
<susahsebut> boleh?
<helmikassim> salam 'alaikum semua! aku baru pas dinner ngan family :)
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: chart tu ejat yg buat rasanya... so, dia je la yg boleh jwb dgn lebih tepat... hehe
<HelmiGbamz_> wasalam
<ApOgEE> wsalam helmikassim 
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, ok, aku akan check dengan ejat kemudian akan double confirm dengan ko dan deensokmo selaku naib pengerusi
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: jawatan yg agak kritikal buat masa ni ialah web team
<ApOgEE> sebab nak cari pelapis utk manage websites
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, amirol tu dah masuk, kalau ada yang lain lagi cun
<amin_> web team? nak kepakaran mcm mana?
<susahsebut> amin_, sila la amek bahagian web dev tu
<ApOgEE> sapa lagi yg pandai PHP + mysql dan ada masa utk diluangkan?
<susahsebut> php & drupal kot
<amin_> kena buat apa?
<ak47suk1> masa utk diluangkan tu yg agak sukar untukku
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, amin_ 
<ak47suk1> :)
<susahsebut> amin_, boleh ApOgEE (hihi paksa amin ledang neh)
<lifutushi> amin_ otai php.net.my
<ApOgEE> amin_: jadi webmaster... ejas templates, update/patch webapps 
<whakim> php skit2 boleh la, drupal x pna pakai
<amin_> php 100% boleh kot
<susahsebut> jadi amin_ boleh volunteer ya?
<amin_> drupal kena study dulu
<ApOgEE> kalo php boleh, segala drupal/wordpress/phpbb tu kacang je la kan?
<amin_> aku seorang aje ker?
<ApOgEE> amirol ada?
<susahsebut> ada lagi sorang amirol ahmad II (dalam group fb) kan ApOgEE 
<amin_> kalau php == kacang soya
<amin_> drupal == tempe
<amin_> workpress == susu kacang soya
<penreturns_> :3
<ApOgEE> kalo moderator forum/fb ... aku rasa susahsebut & penreturns_ pun terer gak
<inashdeen> moderator buat pe?
<amin_> phpbb == ???
<susahsebut> penreturns_, ko admin tak kat fb?
<penreturns_> hah
<susahsebut> kalau tak aku nak promote. 
<penreturns_> admin mne
<penreturns_> mark x lantik lg
<susahsebut> fb group ubuntumy la
<amin_> ooo
<penreturns_> ooo
<penreturns_> erm
<penreturns_> kene jage parangai la ni?
<inashdeen> ApogEE: moderator buat apa?
<penreturns_> :3
<ApOgEE> moderator, jaga ketenteraman awam... :P
<susahsebut> +1 ApOgEE 
<penreturns_> bukan membakar suasana :3
<inashdeen> nak... :)
<susahsebut> walau kengkadang aku start flaming
<susahsebut> haha
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<penreturns_> hehehhehe
<ApOgEE> ceriakan suasana
<susahsebut> inashdeen, ko kan dah moderator/admin kat fb group ngan forum
<inashdeen> owh yg tu ke =.='
<penreturns_> lol
<susahsebut> yang itu laaaaa
<ApOgEE> webteam juga kena update wiki.ubuntu.com dan wiki.ubuntu.com.my
<inashdeen> ok, ok. wrong call. saya vote untuk adik muda kita. Helmy
<penreturns_> yea
<inashdeen> HelmiGbamz_: 
<HelmiGbamz_> ?
<penreturns_> wb kucin
<susahsebut> hi kucin parsi
<ApOgEE> so, moderator + webmaster ... masuk dlm webteam la
<inashdeen> Susahsebut: orang muda lagi byk masa online. hehehehe. leh control activity pelik2 ni
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, noted
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum :)
<lankapo> sy sokong helmi
<penreturns_> wasalam
<susahsebut> ok, nanti akan bincang dengan HelmiGbamz_ 
 * hotfloppy baru sampai umah.. huhuhu..
<HelmiGbamz_> ada x keje untuk budak skolah mcm saya ? kadi promoter Ubuntu pon bolehla
<HelmiGbamz_> *jadi
<ApOgEE> satu lagi team yg memerlukan ahli ialah promotion
<HelmiGbamz_> ^nak yg tu
<susahsebut> jadi untuk topik ni kita setuju untuk saya akan bincang dengan ApOgEE dan ejat berkaitan setiap bahagian yang ada dalam chart, kemudian post di wiki keterangan lengkap mengenainya
<susahsebut> oh ada lagi ye
<ApOgEE> so, team promote ni kena alert ngan events Open Source... dapatkan booth, bagi2 goodies
<susahsebut> teruskan ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> takat ni, ejat je yg aktif buat keje tu...
<susahsebut> ooooo
<lankapo> contoh masa hari belia hari tu
<susahsebut> yang tu under coomunity dev jugak ke ApOgEE 
<lankapo> sayang tk dpt booth kan
<ApOgEE> yg lelain kalo minat nak join, boleh bagitau ejat utk tolong dia distribute promotional items
<susahsebut> hari belia kena tanya penreturns_ ni
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ye la kot... community
<susahsebut> ooo ok
<HelmiGbamz_> kena banyak buat bengkel dkt skolah..bagi penerangan dkt pelajar mcm saya
<susahsebut> yang web apps ni apa pulak?
<amin_> jomheboh tak nak join ker?
<ApOgEE> upcoming events, MOSC 2012... sila dapatkan booth
<lankapo> yup bulan julai tu
<ApOgEE> amin_: better events Open Source
<Mori_Ran> amin_: like
<ApOgEE> tiap2 bulan ada events... event2 distro lain pun boleh join gak
<ApOgEE> kalo ada tempat kosong... selit je
<amin_> Ap0gEE: cth???
<ShinichiKudo> cthnya, FUDCon aritu..
<ApOgEE> +1 ShinichiKudo 
<susahsebut> +1 ShinichiKudo 
<amin_> mosc 2012 saya akan dtg
<HelmiGbamz_> kalau PC fair boleh ke ?
<susahsebut> +1 amin_ boleh jaga booth sekali nanti. haha
<doulnut> fudcon 2012 lankapo ada pegi
<ApOgEE> HelmiGbamz_: kalo ada peluang boleh selit, apa salahnya
 * Mori_Ran berharap dpt luang lebih masa di malaysia. sigh
<ApOgEE> event kat Universiti dan sekolah pun boleh join gak
<HelmiGbamz_> ^yes...skolah saya please
<amin_> wah kena pergi sek helimigbamz pulak
<susahsebut> ok, masih ada apa2 lagi untuk topik ni?
<amin_> --
<lankapo> yup doulnut ada pgi
<lankapo> promosi ubuntu kat situ haha
<amin_> jadi jawatan tadi semua dah penuh kah?
 * ApOgEE kena chow dulu... ada tugas.. carry on je meeting
<penunu-bunsen> online dari masjid nisss
<susahsebut> belum tapi saya akan post details bagi setiap bahgian / jawatan selepas bincang dengan ejat dan pogee dan akan post di wiki
<penreturns_>  2. Terjemahan Precise Pangolin - laporan perkembangan oleh saudara Tajul Azhar .
<susahsebut> kemudian dari situ kita boleh bincang semula dengan lebih lengkap
<amin_> oh belum offical lagi laa ya
<susahsebut> kita bergerak ke topik 2 yang ditulis oleh saudara penreturns_ 
<susahsebut> ya amin_ 
<HelmiGbamz_> jap2...boleh x saya upload kertas kerja untuk loco team dtg skolah saya ?
<ApOgEE> kalo ada cadangan yg lebih bernas, sila utarakan dlm meeting ni... utk selesaikan carta organisasi tu
<susahsebut> upload je, link nanti bagi
<Mori_Ran> HelmiGbamz_:  sabar, semangat sgt deh.. :)
<HelmiGbamz_> dah upload
<susahsebut> ok tunggu turn agenda 
<HelmiGbamz_> ok
<susahsebut> untuk topik kedua oleh kerana tajul tiada saya akan cek dengan dia lepas meeting nanti. 
<susahsebut> atau ada ahli team translations yang volunteer hari tu nak bagi report?
<susahsebut> kalau xde kita kiv topik ni 
<penreturns> dr apa yg sy lihat mmg byk kene betolkn
<penreturns> since penggunaan google translate terlalu byk
<penreturns> harap ade yg ble join team ni
<ShinichiKudo> sgt2 banyak versi google translate..
<susahsebut> yup. ikutkan dalam meeting bulan 3 dah kena start buat pembetulan dan siapkan untuk precise
<helmikassim> translation kt ubuntu.com tuh ke? a'ah, perlukan pakar bahasa gak..
<ShinichiKudo> aku nak buat, tapi masa belom mengizinkan + malas (kuasa 8)
<susahsebut> cuma tak pasti macamana tajul plan dengan team translation
<penreturns> sbb mmg byk yg nk kene translate
<penreturns> sy cume dpt buat mana yg sy rase xok je + refer penggunaan bahasa dr sumber laen
<ShinichiKudo> kalo ada apa2 plan, saya tidak tahu apa2..
<ShinichiKudo> ada plan ke ?
<susahsebut> refere minute bulan 3
<susahsebut> tajul ada plan untuk buat by apps
<ShinichiKudo> tapi takde ditetapkan application mana..
<susahsebut> bahagikan antara team members (translation) siap satu apps, gerak buat apps lain
<susahsebut> sebab tu saya kata tak pasti tajul plan macamana
<penreturns> rasenye tunggu die siapkan plan die camne...bentang...baru user laen ble follow
<susahsebut> yang tu cuma yang diutarakan time meeting march je
<helmikassim> [soalan] perlukah pakar bahasa malaysia untuk translation?
<susahsebut> ok, jadi saya akan cek dengan tajul lepas ni
<susahsebut> tak perlu pakar
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<ShinichiKudo> helmikassim, rasanya tak perlu pakar bahasa sgt..
<penreturns> helmikassim:  penggunaan bahasa je
<susahsebut> helmikassim, 
<ShinichiKudo> tapi perlukan org IT yg ala2 sastera skit je..
<susahsebut> sebut2, tajul  masuk
<penreturns> panjang umur
<susahsebut> wb tajul 
<tajul> tgh tidokan anak ni
<ShinichiKudo> tajul, depa suh hang bentang report..
<tajul> hehe
 * ShinichiKudo usya tajul.. tunggu report..
<tajul> report pe?
<susahsebut> translation
<ak47suk1> translation tu nak diikutkan banyak dah translate
 * Mori_Ran see someone blurred. heheh
<ak47suk1> cuma kena review dan sahkan
<tajul> ak47suk1: teruskan
<tajul> assistent aku tak rasmi
<tajul> #info tgh dodoikan anak
<ShinichiKudo> *assistant
 * ShinichiKudo grammar nazi
<penreturns> :D
<tajul> actually, translation x bergerakk
<ShinichiKudo> rasa2nya, ada application utk wat translation kan ?
<tajul> aku sorry, tgh bz gil jadi pelajar
<ShinichiKudo> yg donlot file .po kalo tak silap..
<penreturns> :'(
<tajul> cume, kalau ak47suk1 ble lead, bagus
<HelmiGbamz_> adik saya ada BESTA
<tajul> cam dia tau banyak
<ak47suk1> aku tau byk
<tajul> my mistake, offer diri, tapi tak dpt contribute
<ak47suk1> tapi aku agak bz utk 2 bulan ni
<ak47suk1> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms
<susahsebut> jadinya tajul x dapat teruskan ke lead translation team?
<tajul> kita semua bz, cuma kene manage masa tak bz aku rasa
<tajul> cam kes website la, semua bz, sampai tak update
<tajul> ;p
<amin_> boleh guna citcat.com utk terjemahan
<ak47suk1> huhu
<tajul> kita dah tau tool, bagaimana dan cara nak translate
<tajul> cume kita butuhkan masa skrg
<ak47suk1> lebih senang kalau translate terus dari launchpad je
<susahsebut> betul tajul, cuma kalau ada yang lead untuk plan dan pastikan perjalanan translation lebih bagus. 
<amin_> #name susahsebut
<tajul> buleh
<amin_> susah betul nak tag eh lupa ini bukan fb huhuhu
<tajul> skrg volunteer, kalau dia taktau apa2 pun ok, asal dia ada masa nak lead
<susahsebut> jadi tajul teruskan lead?
<tajul> skrg ni isu adalah masa, 
<ShinichiKudo> amin_, just taip nama je.. kalo xchat atau pidgin, ada alert..
<tajul> kalau ada org boleh lead, teruskan
<tajul> kalau takde, aku akan teruskan perjuangan kesemputan ini
<tajul> ehe
<amin_> tajul baik ...
<susahsebut> ada yang nak volunteer untuk ambil alih translation team?
<susahsebut> kalau xde tajul  carry on
<Mori_Ran> nak tanya je, sekali translate berapa banyak?
<tajul> skrg ni, aku perlukan bantuan ak47suk1 utk buat senarai yg dah dan belum
<Mori_Ran> sekarang kekosongan pada lead atau pada ahli translator?
<susahsebut> tak kisah berapa banyak. kalau ikutkan kita plan contoh 1 apps dalam sebulan. bagi2 antara team members kasi siap dalam sebulan
<tajul> pada kedua2 Mori_Ran
<Mori_Ran> UPDATE : perlukan berapa orang. 
<tajul> #info seramai mungkin
<Mori_Ran> ada orang nak volunteer tp segan. dia boleh bagi komitmen untuk tahun ni :)
<ak47suk1> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1200
<Mori_Ran> tag HelmiGbamz_ :
<HelmiGbamz_> erm
<susahsebut> team yang ada berdasarkan persetujuan masa meeting march
<susahsebut>     a - Saudara Tajul Azhar dilantik untuk mengetuai team translations bagi Precise Pangolin, Beliau akan menyusun pembahagian tugas diantara semua sukarelawan terjemahan dan berhubung dengan ketua team ubuntu-l10n-ms saudara Mohd Hafiz Mypapit untuk penyelarasan. 
<susahsebut>     b - sukarelawan yang bersetuju untuk mengambil bahagian dalam team terjemahan kelolaan saudara Tajul ialah
<susahsebut>         1 - Saudara PencintaKucing
<susahsebut>         2 - Saudara Fakrul
<susahsebut>         3 - Saudara HelmiKassim
<susahsebut>         4 - Saudara Deensokmo
<susahsebut>         5 - Saudara Ahmad Aizuddin
<susahsebut>         6 - Saudara FazilAmin
<susahsebut>         7 - Saudara Darknite 
<ak47suk1> yang merah tu banyak yg belum https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1200
<ShinichiKudo> sukarelawan yg no1 tu poyo je.. dok nombor 1, tapi malas.. -.-
<tajul> yg kepala dia lagi malas
<Mori_Ran> ok, kalau saya volunteer ke masa depan boleh. bulan 7-10???
<tajul> haha
<tajul> buleh
<ShinichiKudo> boleh2..
<ShinichiKudo> dialu-alukan..
<tajul> aku noted skrg ak47suk1 : bz 2 bulan; Mori_Ran: 7 - 10
<susahsebut> buleh, nama pun volunteer, tiada paksaan. bila masa free silakan. 
<tajul> Free as a freedom
<Mori_Ran> ok, saya volunteer ke masa depan, bulan 7-bulan 10. dan saya advocate HelmiGbamz_ : sekali lagi. protege saya. hahaha
<tajul> but , teh tarik u have to belanja me
<tajul> keke
<ak47suk1> translation ni kerja nyambil2
<ak47suk1> lagi ramai lagi bagus
<lifutushi> nak jugak volunteer, tapi gerenti xde masa nk wat kerja
<HelmiGbamz_> Mori_Ran ft Gbamz boleh x ?
<tajul> dia macam makan singgam
<ak47suk1> taksemestinya kena geek atau IT savvy
<Mori_Ran> HelmiGbamz_: cool.
<tajul> kalau tak pakai Proton Savvy pun tak pe
<ak47suk1> aku spend 10 minit je dalam sehari
<ak47suk1> masa student dulu'
<tajul> ye
<Mori_Ran> kedua, pakai software apa mostly. dulu saya pernah masuk gak translation jap. saya pakai manua; (cikgu BM. ahahaha) and google plus
<ak47suk1> time kempen translate beramai2 dulu
<tajul> ya benar ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> istilah boleh rujuk sini http://prpm.dbp.gov.my/
<tajul> ok, skrg masa bekerja susahsebut, boleh proceed ke lain agenda
<susahsebut> ok topik ni kita teruskan dengan tajul lead. dan akan cuba carry on ikut perancangan bulan 3. < ok tak ni? 
<susahsebut> kalau ok kita proceed
<susahsebut> #subtopic logo altfa solutions di ubuntu.com.my
<tajul> agreed susahsebut
<susahsebut> • telah diuruskan oleh tajulazhar. cuma website baru (drupal yang telah dinaiktaraf) perlu pastikan terus ada. (amirol ahmad)
<susahsebut> yang ni tajul dah uruskan
<susahsebut> terima kasih kepada beliau
<amin_> nanti kalau sudah siap adakah kita dapat layan ubuntu dlm bahasa melayu kah?
<tajul> sama2 kasih
<susahsebut> amin_, pun akan berada dalam web dev team lepas ni 
<tajul> yup amin_
<susahsebut> harap lebih teratur dan tersusun di masa akan datang
<susahsebut> jadi kita proceed ke topik seterusnya
<tajul> rite
<amin_> baik
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> #subtopic survey penggunaan ubuntu (cadangan asal MakLan)
<susahsebut> • Diambil alih oleh ihsan salam secara sukarela. 
<susahsebut> en inashdeen
<susahsebut> inas
<susahsebut> mana pulak ihsan salam ni
<ShinichiKudo> dah jadi Mori_Ran la..
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> Mori_Ran, 
<ShinichiKudo> sebok nak ikot aku..
<Mori_Ran> hehehe
<susahsebut> sila terangkan sikit
<Mori_Ran> ok, nak tanya
<susahsebut> sila Mori_Ran 
<ak47suk1> time bug jam hari tu ku suggest follow Ubuntu Global Survey
<susahsebut> betul ak47suk1 
<tajul> ape tajuk servey
<inashdeen> sorry
<inashdeen> teroffline
<susahsebut> penggunaan ubuntu di malaysia
<inashdeen> ok, ini cdgn saya.
<inashdeen> pertama, kita daftar keahlian biasa dulu? boleh, maka yang ni tak boleh anynomous. ahli biasa ni yang tak payah bayar apa2. nanti maybe in the future ada ahli yang "luar biasa" yang bayar, dapat kad, bla3
<makan> daftar?
<inashdeen> kemudian, kita ada survey kedua, sukarelawan, borang ni, akan ada contact info, dan bidang kesuralewanan?
<amin007> soalannya 
<inashdeen> ke nak survey sahaja? sebab kalau survey dia anynomous
<susahsebut> lagi inashdeen 
<inashdeen> terakhir, daftar syarikat/organisasi yang guna Ubuntu.
<susahsebut> rasanya lebih baik kalau draf segala yang perlu untuk survey dulu (soalan/ details yang perlu ada etc)
<inashdeen> akhir nanti, kita ada survey, yang ni anynomous, kita akan tanya soalan tentang penggunaan ubuntu dalam sehari, Os selain Ubuntu, guna untuk apa. etc
<susahsebut> dah ada soalan baru kita bincang tentang implementations
<inashdeen> susahsebut: memang nak buat draf, tp sekarng fatrah exam ni, tak sempat sangat. tp secara kasar tu, ok tak? nanti kalau ok saya akan hantar dia punya draf
<susahsebut> ok tu rasanya. bagaimana yang lain?
<susahsebut> ada tambahan?
<lifutushi> survey tu nanti untuk ape?
<susahsebut> penggunaan ubuntu di malaysia lifutushi 
<tajul> ok
<lifutushi> tak la, nak publish as paper ker, etc...
<amin007> setuju
<tajul> cantek tu
<tajul> i follow
<inashdeen> lifutushi: apa yang saya faham...
<ak47suk1> dari survey result nanti kita boleh fokus target group utk promotion nanti
<inashdeen> untuk survey yang melibatkan keahlian, tu lebih untuk data kita berapa ramai yang guna ubuntu.
<susahsebut> +1 ak47suk1 
<lifutushi> oooo ok
<lifutushi> understood
<ShinichiKudo> buat survey time weekend.. daripada lepak2 je, kita gi serang org..
<susahsebut> oh bukan survey online ya?
<susahsebut> nak serang orang?
<inashdeen> untuk survey tentang penggunaan, lebih pada mcm mana orang nak guna ubuntu. data2 ni, seperti mana yang susahsebut brief saya, boleh Ubuntu-my guna untuk promosikan ubuntu dalam industri dan sebagainya :)
<helmigbamz> survey poll tu leh letak dkt web2
<tajul> tapi susahsebut, boleh aku tanya?
<tajul> mungkin out of topic sikit
<ShinichiKudo> online pon boleh je..
<tajul> takpelah
<susahsebut> sila tajul 
<inashdeen> ShinichiKudo: saya cdg online
<tajul> ooh
<ShinichiKudo> serang org pon best gak..
<susahsebut> saya sokong online
<tajul> kita dah ada AJK lom?
<tajul> utk community kita ni?
<inashdeen> ShinichiKudo: kita boleh buat multisource dengan tempoh survey setiap 6 bulan
<tajul> dah lantik secara official ke lom?
<tajul> supaya masing2 clear ngan part masing@
<susahsebut> tajul, yang tu topik pertama
<inashdeen> helmigbamz: saya sokong gk yang tu :)
<ShinichiKudo> kalo tgk kat lrt station tu, ataupon kat kedai mamak ke, boleh kata 70/100 tak gunakan komputer ari2..
<lifutushi> kalau result survey tu boleh publish sbg survey paper kat technical journal, up sikit nama ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> details tentang bahgian dan jawatan akan dipost dalam wiki
<tajul> aku rasa cam kita pincang sebab takde pemimpin
<susahsebut> lepas tu baru start rekrut
<tajul> bile takde pemimpin, ni, jadi anak ayam la
<ShinichiKudo> kalo buat online, kita cuma dpt survey daripada org yg beeetolll-beetoollll nak wat survey tu je..
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> kalau dah ada, ok proceed
<ShinichiKudo> kita tak dapat scope sebenar tentang ubuntu awareness..
<tajul> sebab kita dah ramai, tapi takde org lead/guide, tu jadi haru biru
<tajul> keke
<susahsebut> tajul, <susahsebut> jadi untuk topik ni kita setuju untuk saya akan bincang dengan ApOgEE dan ejat berkaitan setiap bahagian yang ada dalam chart, kemudian post di wiki keterangan lengkap mengenainya
<susahsebut> 22:10pm
<ShinichiKudo>  /me just bg idea je.. hehe.. sambung makan :P
<inashdeen> tajul : setuju
<inashdeen> ShinichiKudo: menarik, dan apa part yang kurang faham . maknanya nak survey pengguna ubuntu dan bukan ubuntu ke atau pengguna ubuntu sahaja?
<ShinichiKudo> inashdeen, sapa2 yg kita jumpa..
<ShinichiKudo> katakan kita target kedai mamak, sapa2 yg ada kat situ la..
<ShinichiKudo> dengan cara tu, kita bleh promosikan ubuntu skali..
<inashdeen> ok, kalau mcm tu, survey yang nombor 4 tu saya akan revise balik. jap ShinichiKudo : ni sapa dalam FB eh?
<helmigbamz> saya cadangkan target PC Fair
<susahsebut> pencintakucing
<ShinichiKudo> +1 helmigbamz 
<helmigbamz> Hotfloppy
<ShinichiKudo> Najib Razak
<susahsebut> ok, ada lagi tambahan tentang topik survey?
<amin007> pc fair???
<lankapo> apa2 event computer
<helmigbamz> waktu orang godek2 pc dkt pc fair..team survey leh kasi borang survey
<ShinichiKudo> target cybercafe pon okay..
<lankapo> boleh bg kot
<inashdeen> ShinichiKudo: Najib Razak, bangga ambo, guna gak Ubuntu ni :) tahniah.. hahahah. lol
<lankapo> masa fudcon hari tu pun ada suh isi suvey
<ShinichiKudo> tanya tokey cybercafe.. "you tau linux ka ?" nanti dia jawab.. "oh.. itu windows versi lama ka ?"
<ShinichiKudo> hahahahahaha
<susahsebut> fudcon survey apa lankapo 
<lankapo> opensource
<susahsebut> open source awareness?
<lankapo> puny survey
<lankapo> yup
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> ok, rasanya banyak dah cadangan tambahan berkaitan survey
<susahsebut> inashdeen, ada tambahan pertanyaan lagi?
<inashdeen> Kejap : macam mana nak masuk ke translation yang tak siap tadi
<helmigbamz> lagi satu,,saya cadangkan ada team untuk serah pamplate ubuntu swaktu event2 berkaitan komputer
<inashdeen> susahsebut: dah cukup kot. terima kasih :)
<excalibr> sekolah2 korang tak cuba approach ke? minta cikgu komp sediakan 1-2 biji pc khas utk ubuntu
<helmigbamz> saya dah tanya dengan cikgu..tpi x de pc2 lame...
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> aku rasa kita perlukan fokus
<susahsebut> ok, berkaitan survey inashdeen akan sediakan draf soalan dengan masukkan sekali data/cadangan yang ada dalam meeting ni.
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> jgn widen sgt, takut tak tercapai
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> pendapat aku le
<inashdeen> susahsebut: noted and thank you :) widen tu apa?
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> kita fokus pada cadangan tadi, then kita prceed
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> jgn lebarkan luaskan dulu
<susahsebut> kita akan bincang semula selepas ada draf dari inashdeen. 
<ShinichiKudo> widen.. wide root word dia..
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> fokus.. fokus .. fokus
<mfauzirahman> wide
<fakrul> salamz
<susahsebut> bergerak ke topik seterusnya ya. 
<helmigbamz> wasalam :)
<fakrul> meetin?
<susahsebut> wslm fakrul 
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> bile dah sukses, dan ada nampak hasil, kita proceed
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> Alex-awek-FB-ubu ikut je abam2 semua
<susahsebut> #subtopic pengumpulan dana untuk aktiviti ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> • laporan perancangan dari team business
<susahsebut> yang ni business team sorang pun xde
<susahsebut> terpaksa la kita KIV
<susahsebut> cuma untuk business team yang ada sekarang sumenya dari utara 
<helmigbamz> cikgu saufi,,tuan deensokmo,,
<susahsebut> dalam meeting yang lepas kita plan untuk lantik dari wilayah lain juga
<susahsebut> sekarang ni saufiwahab - ketua, jinkangcheng dan chanjuping pembantu. semuanya dari utara
<helmikassim> pronreturns ngn aku ade
<ShinichiKudo> din pon ada..
<susahsebut> jadi bagaimana harus kita plan untuk ahli dari wilayah lain masuk dalam team business?
<excalibr> nl
<excalibr> ops ori
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> team bisnes, mesti ada bisnes..
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> kalau takde bisnes, tak leh panggil team bisness
<susahsebut> Pengumpulan dana untuk aktiviti Ubuntu-MY.
<susahsebut>         a - Team marketing dipersetujui ditubuhkan untuk merangka aktiviti/keterangan lengkap mengenai pengumpulan dana ubuntu-my (cara pengumpulan/tempat pengumpulan/bagaimana menggunakan dana dll) draf cadangan akan dikemukakan sebelum mesyuarat bulan depan. Mereka yang telah terpilih untuk menganggotai team marketing ialah:
<susahsebut>             1 - Pengerusi - Saudara Saufi Wahab
<susahsebut>             2 - Pembantu - Saudara Chengjk
<susahsebut>             3 - Pembantu - Saudara Chanjp 
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> keke
<susahsebut>         b - Team marketing juga perlu merangka jawatan yang perlu dalam team sebelum pemilihan akan dilakukan semula untuk setiap jawatan yang diperlukan dalam mesyuarat akan datang. 
<susahsebut>         c - Berikutan mereka yang terpilih untuk menganggotai team marketing semuanya addalah dari kawasan utara, pemilihan seterusnya wakil dari kawasan lain akan dipilih untuk dimasukkan dalam team marketing. 
<susahsebut>         d - Cadangan - cadangan dari ahli komuniti semasa mesyuarat untuk cara pengumpulan dana:
<susahsebut>             1 - Penjualan barangan ubuntu-my seperti cawan, mug, topi, baju, sticker, CD ubuntu
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> unless kita dah ada  produk, ble la kita lebarkan sayap
<susahsebut>             2 - Buat portal untuk share job dan project
<susahsebut>             3 - 1 to 1 coaching mengenai ubuntu
<susahsebut>             4 - Online/Offline cart di website ubuntu-my
<susahsebut>             5 - Carwash
<susahsebut>             6 - Format Laptop, Virus remover.
<susahsebut>             7 - Kursus ubuntu 
<susahsebut> sepatutnya meeting ni team business bagi report berkaitan di atas
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> pergh
<helmigbamz> carwash pon ada...yg tu saya minat
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> banyak gile
<ShinichiKudo> carwash? -.-
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> Alex-awek-FB-ubu: minat gak
<Arip_lifutushi> kursus ubuntu n linux, kalau boleh keluarkan cert, laku sikit kot
<helmikassim> ubuntu girls carwash tuh idea akuu
<helmikassim> haha
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> ooh, cert?
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> sapa nak sain?
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> erm... berat tu..
<ShinichiKudo> aku sign laku tak?
<ShinichiKudo> hehehehe..
<inashdeen> Arip_lifutushi: satunya, susah sikit nak keluarkan cert, sebab kita tak berdaftar dgn ROS.
<susahsebut> +1 inashdeen 
<fakrul> ROS tu pe?
<Arip_lifutushi> daftar dgn ROS susah x?
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> cume aku nak update, pasai kerjasama kita ngan altfa, utk kursus Ubuntu, kita lom buat lagi
<lankapo> tk susah
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> itu part of bisness
<inashdeen> susahsebut : mcm mana nak pergi ke translations tadi?
<lankapo> jaji ada mesyuarat agong
<lankapo> yuran
<lankapo> perlembagaan
<lankapo> boleh copy paste
<Arip_lifutushi> oooo
<Alex-awek-FB-ubu> kita boleh mintak bantuan Altfa utk bantu bangunkan bisness kita
<lankapo> skrg oline je
<ShinichiKudo> +1 Alex-awek-FB-ubu 
<susahsebut> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1200
<inashdeen> lankapo : kertas kerja memang senang. tu tak ada prob. nak maintain tu yang susah :)
<lankapo> komuniti penduduk rumah aku baru approve
<lankapo> 5 hari bekrja
<lankapo> janji ada minint mesyuarat
<susahsebut> +1 inashdeen 
<susahsebut> nak maintain tu
<lankapo> boleh ejas bos
<lankapo> sng nk buat aktiviti
<lankapo> belum cuba belum thu
<lankapo> hehe
<Arip_lifutushi> bbq rumah helmi kira mesyuarat agong la hahaha
<helmigbamz> haha
<lankapo> minit mesyuarat
<Arip_lifutushi> mintak kt tuan rumah
<lankapo> hehe
<inashdeen> lankapo: setuju tang senang nak buat aktiviti. tu memang tak nafi :) tapi... rasanya, kita dapatkan statistik dan data dulu kot. baru mudah kita nak gerakkan seterusnya. dan setuju kata abe tajul: kita tak ada boss yang pasti lg bagi setiap division :)
<Arip_lifutushi> bukan ape, ramai professional g kursus sekadar nak cet je
<Arip_lifutushi> nak  CV
<lankapo> betul2
<helmikassim> seru aku lak? :D
<Arip_lifutushi> lagipun, expertise in linux OS sedang meningkat dlm job market
<inashdeen> tak nafi kalau kursus berbayar ni orang tak nak benda free. melainkan kalau kita boleh pakat dengan mana2 IT center. Ubuntu dapat share. tu ok kot. 
<susahsebut> impian saya memang nak tengok ubuntu-my berdaftar. sebagai entiti perniagaan pun xpe. tapi buat masa ni rasanya belum sesuai sebab org chart pun belum dapat setel even chart dah keluar tahun lepas sebelum re-approval
<lankapo> oo iya ke
<fakrul> wb tajul 
<susahsebut> bila nak berdaftar kita kena ada at least team yang betul2 aktif, dapat bagi masa pada ubuntu-my. 
<tajul> bateri aku abis pulok
<lankapo> utk register dgn ros 
<lankapo> boleh adjust
<lankapo> isi dulu jawatan
<tajul> otai mypapit, join us
<lankapo> tk pe
<lankapo> just to ge the approval
<tajul> kalau nak bergerak as persatuan, aku rasa kita ikut KOSTEM
<tajul> dorang dah bergerak
<lankapo> yup
<tajul> kita kene pikirkan keje kolaborasi agar cepat dan mudah
<tajul> kalau kita nak daftar, takut takde org sanggup menempuh dugaan
<tajul> hehe
<susahsebut> sekarang ni kita betulkan / lengkapkan ubuntu-my dalam jawatan2 penting. kemudian dari survey nanti kalau boleh kita buat pendaftaran ahli sekali, itu semua boleh support nanti untuk jadi pertubuhan berdaftar. kan?
<helmigbamz> +1
<susahsebut> untuk pendaftaran ni nak kena ada ejat sebagai pengerusi
<fakrul> +1
<mfauzirahman> +10
<tajul> susahsebut: aku bukan nak jadi showstopper, aku rasa better kita kolaborasi dngan persatuan sedia ada
<susahsebut> tak kisah tajul 
<lankapo> maksudnya
<tajul> sbb kalau pusing2 nanti, muke tu juga
<tajul> hehe
<lankapo> haha
<tajul> sebab bende2 persatuan ni memang susahsebut sikit
<susahsebut> cuma rasanya ejat dan deensokmo kena ada sekali time perbincangan berkaitan pendaftaran/kolaborasi ni. 
<tajul> -1
<susahsebut> sebab diorang selaku presiden dan naib presiden
<tajul> sorry geng, aku x setuju
<tajul> hehe
<inashdeen> tajul: hari tu tengok nak kolaborasi dengan sumbu.org tgk keahlian dia RM20 seorang. rasa berbaloi ke? kalau kostem pun kalau tak silap Rm10? bukan kata kedekut ke apa, tapi duit tu tak mengalir ke dana Ubuntu-my. rasa tak berapa berbaloi :)
<mfauzirahman> diorang bz woo
<tajul> tapi kalau ramai setuku, teruskan
<susahsebut> jap, apa yang tak setuju tajul 
<tajul> nak tubuhkan persatuan ubuntu
 * inashdeen mengeluh sebab launchpad.net asyik timeout
<tajul> keke
<tajul> tapi takpe susahsebut, ni personal opinion aku, kalau ramai setuju, i follow
<tajul> hehe
<ak47suk1> launchpad tu
<ak47suk1> no komen
<susahsebut> maknanya tajul setuju untuk kolaborasi under persatuan yang dah ada
<susahsebut> macam tu ke?
<tajul> yaya
<lankapo> klu ada yuran 
<lankapo> ada dana
<tajul> cadangan aku je
<ak47suk1> sebab ppa pun server yg sama :)))
<lankapo> kita sendiri
<lankapo> sg nk arrange aktiviti
<lankapo> klu join org
<mfauzirahman> vote tajul
<susahsebut> ooo ok, noted. sebab ejat pun sebelum ni pernah mention tak setuju sebab susah nak maintain. 
<lankapo> kena mintak approval plak
<ak47suk1> aku cenderung utk collaborate
<ak47suk1> kalau aktiviti komuniti gerak sendiri
<tajul> ejat tu bz, nak mai meeting pun susah, nak ajak persatuan kalu..
<tajul> hehe
<ak47suk1> kalau persatuan better collaborate
<ak47suk1> utk event besar2
<kama_yus> saya rasa dan yakin Ubuntu boleh berdiri sendiri
<tajul> mypapit: meh join
<tajul> hehe
<helmigbamz> +1 kama_yus 
<lankapo> +10
<tajul> Ubuntu mmg boleh berdiri sendiri, tapi utk task tertentu, kita kene ada core team
<mypapit> tajul, ok jg
<mypapit> :)
<lankapo> apa event terbesar yg kita pernah buat?
<tajul> kalau kita tgk team fedora-my ahli dia sorang je, tapi dia aktif
<tajul> hehe
<lankapo> haha
<tajul> sebab dia perlukan 5 org je
<lankapo> kita meriahh
<tajul> dorang tak suke ramai1
<kama_yus> for ur info kat OSCC pun main OS is Ubuntu
<tajul> keke
<mfauzirahman> meriah troll kot
<lankapo> yg ckp pun sama
<lankapo> hehe
<kama_yus> x pe ada ke orang OSCC kat sini
<lankapo> but still ramai yg bertanya
<susahsebut> ok noted. saya akan bawak benda ni untuk dibincangkan dengan ejat dan deensokmo. 
<lankapo> dan minat dgnubuntu
<susahsebut> sebab kita dah drag meeting too long
<susahsebut> dah 2 jam meeting ni
<tajul> aku mmg org OSCC
<susahsebut> kita proceed ya?
<tajul> Orang Suka Cari CUke
<lankapo> ok
<susahsebut> ke topik seterusnya
<tajul> keke
<susahsebut> maaf, kita ke topik seterusnya ya
<fakrul> ok
<susahsebut> #topic kelas pengenalan ubuntu TuxDePerlis bersama ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> • perkembangan terbaru dari mereka yang terlibat
<susahsebut> yang ni juga perlu KIV kerana jinkangcheng dan saufiwahab xde
<fakrul> ramai betul takde malam ni.
<ak47suk1> okay
<fakrul> adez
<susahsebut> #topic Kad keahlian ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> • cadangan dari saudara pen returns. 
<susahsebut> • pengerusi mencadangkan untuk pungut rm 10 dari setiap ahli yang inginkan kad. 
<susahsebut> penreturns pun ilang dah
<lankapo> yg mencadang plak ilang
<susahsebut> yang ni apa cadangan rakan2?
<ak47suk1> KIV
<ak47suk1> huhu
<fakrul> +1 ak47suk1 
<inashdeen> susahsebut : setuju , dan mungkin boleh bawakan pada masa akan datang tentang kelebihan ahli berbayar ni :)
<lankapo> tk perlu kot
<susahsebut> aki cadangkan kita masukkan sekali dalam draf survey tu nanti. sambil buat survey sambil kita daftar + bagi kad
<susahsebut> *aku
<lankapo> better buat yuran
<susahsebut> untuk survey tu yang daftar ahli ubuntu-my la bukan orang yang kita survey jumpa kat mana2 tu
<helmigbamz> yuran+card=(Y)
<lankapo> sbb kita tkde dana
<susahsebut> #info cadangan lankapo untuk adakan yuran bagi ubuntu-my
<helmigbamz> setuju 
<susahsebut> inashdeen, kalau ikutkan rm 10 tu hanya untuk bayaran kad
<doulnut> saya setuju
<susahsebut> lebih pada untuk kepuasan diri bial ada kad tu. 
<helmikassim> kite ade dana, sebagai pemegang dana Ubuntu-My
<susahsebut> kalau ikutkan post kat fb aritu la
<inashdeen> susahsebut : tau, tapi untuk masa depan, ni cadangan saya je :) . maybe tahun ni kad sahajalah 
<helmikassim> nak bitaw
<helmikassim> kite ade RM180
<susahsebut> ok inashdeen noted
<helmikassim> boleh start something
<susahsebut> eh sudah lebih 30rm ka helmikassim 
<susahsebut> btw, helmikassim jangan potong queue agenda
<lankapo> saba2
<lankapo> hehe
<susahsebut> :p
<helmikassim> roger
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> sorry helmikassim 
<susahsebut> ada dalam agenda pengumpulan dana ubuntu belen duit tu
<susahsebut> maaf sekali lagi
<susahsebut> anda tak salah
<susahsebut> saya yang salah
<helmikassim> semua ade khilafnya
<inashdeen> sudah 11.21, saya mohon diri dulu. doakan saya ye. 10 Hb exam. sekian, terima kasih :) Assalamualaikum dan selamat malam
<helmikassim> :)
<helmigbamz> wasalam Ihsan Salam :)
<fakrul> wslm wbt inashdeen 
<susahsebut> sebab saya nak cepatkan meeting supaya dapat selesai sebelum semuanya hilang
<ak47suk1> amin
<ShinichiKudo> inashdeen, dekat sana bukan petang ke ?
 * ak47suk1 nak menghilangkan diri :D
<susahsebut> #topic pengenalan ubuntu di sekolah helmi azry gbamz
<susahsebut> • cadangan dari helmi 
<susahsebut> helmigbamz, 
<helmigbamz> :)
<susahsebut> mana details
<susahsebut> lain kali bagi awal
<mfauzirahman> jauh nooo
<susahsebut> boleh orang tengok
<susahsebut> time meeting tinggal cadang/vote/bangkang
<helmigbamz> http://goo.gl/0sLqQ <--download
<helmigbamz> .pdf
<lankapo> tapah road kan
<helmigbamz> download kertas kerja tu..boleh baca..masa dah x de...yer tapah road
<mfauzirahman> Fazil Amin ada
<helmigbamz> perlukan 2-3 orang...ramai lagi meriah
<susahsebut> +1 kertas kerja
<susahsebut> helmigbamz, 
<susahsebut> cuma tarikh xde
<susahsebut> btw, nama ejat ada tu
<helmigbamz> tu ler...kene kompem dari  ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> dia ada bagi persetujuan
<lankapo> cdg bila nk buat nya
<susahsebut> tarikh ubuntu-my kena kompemkan?
<helmigbamz> kalau ubuntu-my setuju saya cari tarikh yg sesuai
<susahsebut> kejap, ejat tu nama dia ada dia setuju nak datang ke macamana?
<susahsebut> atau helmigbamz just masukkan nama dia since dia pengerusi?
<helmigbamz> kalau x datang pon x pe..itu cume nak tujok kat cikgu jer...
<lankapo> hehe bijak2
<susahsebut> oooo
<lankapo> ok lah tu
<helmigbamz> yg penting ada orang nak ceramah2/pengenalan ubuntu
<lankapo> abg helmi boleh tuh
<lankapo> intro jek
<lankapo> heehe
<susahsebut> kena ada tarikh baru boleh kita usahakan carai volunteer
<lankapo> so decide la skrg
<lankapo> waktu sekolah ke
<susahsebut> tarikh xde susah la
<ShinichiKudo> apsal format dia .pd ?
<lankapo> wkend ke
<ShinichiKudo> made in port dickson ke ?
<helmigbamz> o2k...yg semestinya ia dalam bulan 7..kerana ada perkhemahan koko..so ada booth2..kami sediakan untuk ubu ntu-my skali
<helmigbamz> *ubuntu-my
<ShinichiKudo> tapah road, dekat je tu..
<ShinichiKudo> sejam stengah lebih kurang..
<ShinichiKudo> tapi saya tak dapat join.. sebab takde transport..
<ShinichiKudo> :trollface:
<susahsebut> tapah road ni kat mana?
<lankapo> haha
<helmigbamz> yup..kalau naik LRT terus berenti dkt stesion t.road..dalam 200 meter sampai skolah saya
<lankapo> tapah hehe
<ShinichiKudo> bawah skit dari ipoh.. lepas gopeng
<lankapo> keluar tol tapah
<lankapo> LRT?
<ShinichiKudo> LRT ada sampai tapah road ke helmigbamz ?
<lankapo> biar btullll
<susahsebut> ooooo
<helmigbamz> eh silap...keretapi :3
 * ShinichiKudo bow down pada master troll.. helmigbamz 
<helmigbamz> ETS ada
<susahsebut> oooo
<ShinichiKudo> ETS benti ke tapah road ?
<ShinichiKudo> bukan direct ipoh terus ke ?
<helmigbamz> ada....
<ShinichiKudo> haa.. lagi senang..
<helmigbamz> haha...xtau la..dulu ada
<susahsebut> ok, ShinichiKudo boleh volunteer?
<ShinichiKudo> ETS lebih kurang je ngan LRT..
<ShinichiKudo> bulan 7 tu bukan ke bulan posa ?
<susahsebut> nanti tinggal cari lagi je kalau ShinichiKudo nak jadi volunteer pertama
<helmigbamz> yes..kene redho sikit la..
<lankapo> aduss
<susahsebut> eh ye la, bulan pose memang aku tak boleh nak menyibuk la. bulan paling sibuk tu 
 * ShinichiKudo time tu mungkin takleh aktif sgt kot.. nak jimat duit.. ada event separa besau lepas raya.. ;D
<helmigbamz> lankapo pon boleh volunteer
<lankapo> aku newbie
<helmigbamz> ^newbie la sangat
<lankapo> haha
<ShinichiKudo> apsal buat bulan posa ?
<ShinichiKudo> event apa ?
<lankapo> hari koko ni mcm mana sbnrnya
<susahsebut> ok, untuk topik ni kertas keje dah superb, cuma tarikh je xde. format ialah pengenalan ubuntu kepada pelajar sekolah. tunjuk tentang ubuntu di booth, kan? ada booth kan helmigbamz 
<helmigbamz> sbb pkemahan koko waktu bulan 7...so x dapat nak lari
<ShinichiKudo> koko & bulan posa.. macam tak seirama je..
<lankapo> camping tuh
<susahsebut> +1 ShinichiKudo 
<lankapo> boleh join skali
<susahsebut> biasa hari koko ni banyak jualan
<lankapo> hhaha
<susahsebut> hihi
<lankapo> tu la
<susahsebut> makanan paling banyak
<ShinichiKudo> betol tu..
<ShinichiKudo> ada jual burger, eskrem, air aneka jenis..
<ShinichiKudo> fuh..
<helmigbamz> yes...booth kami siapkan...hari koko ni ada booth2 spt polis,,penjara,,antidadah dan sbgnya
<susahsebut> guna kupon
<ShinichiKudo> takde makan2 la ye helmigbamz ?
<ShinichiKudo> dah bulan posa..
<susahsebut> lol
<lankapo> ingat zaman sekolah nmapk @susahsebut
<helmigbamz> ada...lepas berboka
<ShinichiKudo> bosannye koko takde makan2..
<ShinichiKudo> tak best la bebudak skolah skang ni..
<susahsebut> wah hari koko sampai malam
<lankapo> so mesti dah ada tarikh
<ShinichiKudo> kalo dulu, event paling banyak makan adalah hari koko dan hari usahawan..
<susahsebut> +1 lankapo 
<fakrul> bebudak sekolah suka game je kot?
<ShinichiKudo> bleh ngorat2 awek lagi..
<ShinichiKudo> bahagianya idop..
<susahsebut> bawah umur - 20 sebatan ShinichiKudo 
<lankapo> haha
<ShinichiKudo> ngorat je..
<susahsebut> lol
<helmigbamz> jap nak lari tajuk sikit,,haritu cikgu saya ada jumpa dgn saya..dia cakap better buat dkt luar (Tapah)...sponser dari BN
<ShinichiKudo> cinta kera..
<lankapo> fokus2
<ShinichiKudo> sponsor dari BN ?
<lankapo> haaa cantikk
<ShinichiKudo> woowww!!
<ShinichiKudo> dapat duit tak ? 
<lankapo> suh buat kat kl
<susahsebut> kalau ada sponsor lagi cun
<lankapo> jln2
<helmigbamz> die orang kuat UMNO
<susahsebut> pergh, kl terus
<lankapo> skrg nk PRU
<lankapo> mintak je
<ShinichiKudo> dapat duit tak ?
<helmigbamz> die dah Add tuan Ihsan Salam
<lankapo> banf
<lankapo> bang
<ShinichiKudo> dapat duit tak ?
<helmigbamz> korang just tulis bende ape korang nak beli..kasi bill
<helmikassim> +1 KL
<lankapo> siapa ahliparlimen tapah
<lankapo> ha apa lagi
<lankapo> helmi
<ShinichiKudo> tulis je apa nak beli ?
<fakrul> sponser untuk buat penerangan sal tablet 1malaysia tu ke?
<ShinichiKudo> wow!
<helmigbamz> DATUK SARAVANAN A/L MURUGAN
<susahsebut> kalau macam tu helmigbamz kena confirmkan samada buat masa hari koko atau luar
<ShinichiKudo> pastikan tablet 1 malaysia masuk dalam senarai..
<lankapo> hehe
<ShinichiKudo> 30 bijik..
<susahsebut> kalau luar dah lain cerita
<lankapo> notebook la
<helmigbamz> kalau nak buat luar.... kene buat kortas kojo baru :3
<susahsebut> kalau hari koko dah lain planningnya
<susahsebut> ok, jadi sebab topik ni masih belum ada halatuju yang jelas
<susahsebut> kita kena tunggu detail dari helmigbamz 
<helmigbamz> ok2...saya lebih kpd dalam skolah
<lankapo> macam ni helmi 
<lankapo> ko try dua2 dulu
<lankapo> bagi detail tarikh
<susahsebut> boleh direct pada saya nanti. kita boleh buat ad-hoc meeting bila dah ada details
<lankapo> utk hari koko tuh
<susahsebut> +1 lankapo 
<lankapo> dan sponser dari umno tuh
<ShinichiKudo> helmigbamz, hari koko tu 1 hari 1 malam ke ?
<lankapo> tanya detail apa yg boleh dia sponsor
<helmigbamz> die mcm ni..2 hari satu malam...hari kedua tu ada booth2
<lankapo> bas, makan, tampat tinggal ke
<helmigbamz> makanan maybe x leh..pose
<lankapo> tk pu buat lawtan sambil belajar
<lankapo> ke MAMPU
<susahsebut> lagi2, bagi cadangan tentang apa yang perlu ada dalam kertas kerje helmigbamz untuk event yang di sponsor 
<lankapo> hehe
<lankapo> dah tu tk buka pose ke
<lankapo> adoi
<lankapo> selit dgn intro tu ubuntu
<ShinichiKudo> yg sponsor BN tu okay ke ?
 * ShinichiKudo kurang setuju..
<lankapo> haha
<helmigbamz> tuan susahsebut tolong add cikgu saya jhap
<lankapo> duit bang utk budak2 ni
<helmigbamz> https://www.facebook.com/adzili
<ShinichiKudo> pastu nanti ubuntu-my dok bawah BN..
<ShinichiKudo> fuuuuu...
<lankapo> apa plak
<ShinichiKudo> takkan tak kenang budi..
<helmigbamz> tiada unsur politik...just nak kasi sponsor untuk peratan,,makan minum,,barang2 ubuntu-my
<ShinichiKudo> org dah sponsor, takkan tak tolong promote..
 * ShinichiKudo tak setuju.. kalo nak buat, okay je.. cuma tak join kot.. :)
<helmigbamz> lol....tiada sama skali unsur politik wahai Hotfloppy
<lankapo> terima kasih pada ahliparlimen tapah
<lankapo> dah tu je
<lankapo> mana2 tempat pun sama
<helmigbamz> kalau kat skolah tiada tajaan2 mana2 ahli politik
<ShinichiKudo> helmigbamz, sure ?
<helmigbamz> yer la..xkan politik nak msuk campur dalam skolah =,=
<lankapo> proceedje helmi
<ShinichiKudo> my girlfriend cikgu..
<lankapo> utk sponsor tu
<helmigbamz> pakai duet skolah...xpon pakai duet kelab komputer
<ShinichiKudo> kalo nak kata politik tak masuk sekolah, tak caya langsung..
<ShinichiKudo> huhuhu..
<susahsebut> ok, kita wrapped topik ni dengan helmigbamz akan bincang lebih lanjut dengan cikgu dia dan kita akan panggil meeting nanti setelah ada details. 
<lankapo> ok setuju
<helmigbamz> +1 susah sebut..next topic
<lankapo> timbang tara antara hari koko atau lawatan sambil belajar
<susahsebut> #topic ubuntu-my meetup (uds freebies) https://www.facebook.com/events/371722079543103/
<susahsebut> yang ni ejat minta kita cadangkan tempat yang sesuai
<susahsebut> memandangkan 55 ahli yang (kononya) bakal hadir
<susahsebut> 55 tu setakat semalam
<lankapo> aku tk dpt kot
<susahsebut> hari ni lom tengok berapa ramai yang rsvp
<lankapo> kenduri kawin + balik kg
<susahsebut> aku pun x dapat
<susahsebut> ada cadangan tempat?
<lankapo> hemi dtg ke?
<kama_yus> apa requirement tempat yg boleh dicadangkan?
<lankapo> helmi
<helmigbamz> ?
<susahsebut> free, open dan muat untuk 55
<helmigbamz> saya rasa x sampai 55 orang yg akan datang
<kama_yus> open space boleh?
<susahsebut> kecuali kalau ada nak sponsor tempat berbayar
<helmikassim> helmi ade 2 orang lah skang nih
<susahsebut> hihi
<helmikassim> hehehe
<helmigbamz> wkwkwk
<susahsebut> cadangan please
<lankapo> helmi tua and helmi muda
<lankapo> ok
<helmikassim> demmm
<helmikassim> boleh lah
<helmigbamz> panggil Gbamz jer
<helmikassim> mandangkan ramai da xde
<helmikassim> haha
<lankapo> bukan ijat suh buat kat area ampang k
<susahsebut> tempat: TBC
<susahsebut> masih belum ada tempat
<susahsebut> kaibathelegacy, ada cadangan tempat untuk meetup
<susahsebut> rsvp going ada 57
<lankapo> tasik putrajaya
<kaibathelegacy> Yg kata going confirm pegi ke?
<susahsebut> memang bukan semua datang tapi tempat kena besar la. 
<helmikassim> +1 tasik putrajya
<susahsebut> cadangan lain? cadangan ni nanti serah kat ejat je. ejat dan tajul
<susahsebut> tajul, 
<susahsebut> diorang la pilih kat mana nak buat event tu
<susahsebut> nak bagi freebies dari UDS
<susahsebut> #info tasik putrajaya cadangan 1 untuk meetup
<susahsebut> lagi?
<fakrul> tempat nak pilih ni mesti ada plug ngan internet ke susahsebut ?
<helmigbamz> McD pon boleh...cari McD yg besar sikit
<kaibathelegacy> Tak ada plug pun tak kisah sgt.
<susahsebut> not sure. xde pun boleh rasanya. 
<susahsebut> sebab plan untuk bagi freebies bukan jam ke atau release party
<kaibathelegacy> Mcd atau nandos area bandaraya / petaling street
<helmigbamz> +1 kaibathelegacy 
<fakrul> ingatkan nak buat aktiviti showoff skali :D
<susahsebut> #info McD atau nandos area bandaraya / petaling street cadangan 2
<susahsebut> ada lagi yang nak bagi cadangan?
<kaibathelegacy> Sebab tempat dia agak besar
<susahsebut> kalau tiada cadangan saya tutup topik ni
<susahsebut> boleh?
<kama_yus> Wangsa Walk, dekat dgn rumah Ijat
<susahsebut> #info wangsa walk cadangan 3
<kama_yus> near to LRT Sri Rampai
<susahsebut> ada lagi?
<susahsebut> ShinichiKudo, ada cadangan?
 * kaibathelegacy mood beradu. Selamat malam
<susahsebut> topik seterusnya
<susahsebut> <ApOgEE> satu lagi perkara dlm meeting.... nak tambah official Ubuntu Member
<susahsebut> <ApOgEE> boleh mempergunakan kuasa ejat sementara dia dok dlm council ni
<susahsebut> yang ni official ubuntu member ada dapat keistimewaan
<susahsebut> dapat email cloak, boleh pergi UDS (macam ejat)
<susahsebut> sekarang ni ejat ada dalam ubuntu council
<helmikassim> susahsebut camner?
<susahsebut> jadi kita kena ambil kesempatan ni untuk promote member ubuntu-my untuk jadi official ubuntu member
<lankapo> mcmmna tuh?
<susahsebut> kejap sedang mencari link yang berkaitan
<susahsebut> sebab ni agenda tambahan dari apogee 
<susahsebut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<susahsebut> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-membership-is-available-to-those-who-are-active-on-the-ubuntu-forums/
<susahsebut> dah siap summerize
<fzlamn_> +1
<susahsebut> ada lagi satu link yang di post masa UDS hari tu. tapi nak cari agak susah masa ni 
<susahsebut> jadi sila la ambil kesempatan ni 
<susahsebut> nak cakap lebih tentang ni tak boleh sebab tak pernah baca habis lagi tentang requirements tu
<lankapo> haha
<helmigbamz> xde pon nama ejat   https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members
<lankapo> kena aktif tu
<susahsebut> itu yang sedia ada helmigbamz, ejat baru je dapat 2 minggu lepas kot. ada dia bagi link kat group sebelum ni. member tambahan, jadi sekarang ada 12 atau 16 member council tu
<lankapo> p
<helmigbamz> owh...paham2
<lankapo> sorry tertekan
<helmigbamz> dah habis meeting ke ??
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang kita round the table bagi sesiapa yang ada cadangan/issue nak diutarakan
<susahsebut> fakrul, ada apa2?
<fakrul> takde pe2 stakat ni
<helmigbamz> cadangan pemberian pamplet ubuntu pada event berkaitan komputer
<susahsebut> fzlamn_, 
<fzlamn_> yup
<susahsebut> ada apa2?
<fzlamn_> nope.. nanti nak baca report
<susahsebut> helmigbamz, 
<fzlamn_> sorry x involve dengan fokus mlm ni
<susahsebut> #info cadangan pemberian pamphlet ubuntu/ubuntu-my dlaam sebarang event
<susahsebut> yang ni nak kena buat pamphlet dulu. 
<lankapo> sapa nk sponsor hehe
<susahsebut> yang ni saya akan cek dengan apogee tentang kos. 
<helmigbamz> apogee leh design cantek2...kasi awek2 minat dgn ubuntu
<susahsebut> ada lagi cadangan lain helmigbamz 
<kama_yus> Ada official artikel yang update berhubung dgn Ubuntu?
<kama_yus> nak muatkan dalam Majalah...
<helmigbamz> buat masa sekarang xda :)
<susahsebut> wiki.ubuntu.com / ubuntu.com dan blog2 dalam planet.ubuntu.com
<susahsebut> majalah mana tu kama_yus 
<helmigbamz> Kod Sumber
<kama_yus> Berita Samudera
<kama_yus> Kod Sumber pun boleh...
<susahsebut> cuba la lihat dalam link2 yang saya kata tu
<kama_yus> thanks susah sebut...
<susahsebut> planet.ubuntu.com tu blog dari semua penggiat ubuntu
<helmigbamz> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YxaDmsvdqo0/TkYdvmTBQ8I/AAAAAAAAAK8/DFSGbMDpYkA/s400/kod-sumber-mockup-cover-by-apogee.png
<susahsebut> planet.ubuntu.com.my pun ada
<susahsebut> ok helmikassim 
<susahsebut> ada sebarang cadangan/tambahan?
<tajul> ada lagi ke ni?
<tajul> aku tidurkan anak aku tadi
<susahsebut> ada, tengah round the table
<tajul> siap muntah kat bada aku tadi
<tajul> takde
<tajul> cume kene susunkan community kita
<tajul> supaya dapat di utilisekan bandwidth
<tajul> dan juga, kene apply jadi official member
<susahsebut> cadangan untuk meetup 1- tasik putrajaya, 2- mcd/nandos sekitar bandaraya/pj, 3 - wangsa walk
<tajul> si ejat rupa2nya dah jadikan aku host
<susahsebut> official member dah mention kat atas tajul 
<tajul> walhal aku mana ada bagi setiap hari sabtu
<tajul> aku ade kelas 
<susahsebut> dah bagi link dan minta diorang ambil kesempatan sebab ejat dalam council sekarang ni
<tajul> hari ahad ni plak, aku ada event kene conduct
<tajul> tapi pasala tu
<susahsebut> oooo, sebab tengok ko host. 
<tajul> aku dah baca yg korang bincangkan kat atas
<susahsebut> haha
<tajul> kene cari tempat, kalau tak, tak jalan
<susahsebut> ok, jadi lankapo ada cadangan tambahan
<lankapo> tkde bro
<tajul> mahu plak yg jadi host plak tak dapat datang
<lankapo> haha
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<lankapo> aku setuju kita kena gerakn ajk yg kecik2 ni
<helmigbamz> #boley balik
<lankapo> tkleh nk bergntug pada hicom shj
<susahsebut> hicom?
<helmikassim> #tidakadatambahan
<helmigbamz> #bye2 semua... assalamualaikum
<lankapo> pengerusi n timbalan n Su
<susahsebut> senang cite ko x dapat join la ye meetup tajul ?
<lankapo> ok2
<tajul> aku tak ble
<susahsebut> bye, wslm helmigbamz 
<tajul> aku dah penin pasai belajar ni
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> rasa cam nak benti
<tajul> aku dah takde precious time dah ni
<susahsebut> xpe la. aku serah je cadangan tu kat ejat kang
<tajul> hehe
<susahsebut> dia la kena pilih
<susahsebut> aku pun x dpat join tu
<tajul> utk community, family, even masa utk aku sendiri
<tajul> #luahanhati
<lankapo> sempat lagi hehe
<kama_yus> sabar lah tajul.... 1st sem memang macam tu
<lankapo> kena berkorba
<lankapo> kena berkorban
<tajul> tu la
<lankapo> banyak dugaan
<tajul> 4 sem je
<tajul> (sem pertama pun aku dah rasa cam neraka)
<susahsebut> kama_yus, tertarik dengan majalah tadi
<susahsebut> majalah apa tu?
<tajul> kod sumber ka?
<susahsebut> berita samudera
<tajul> tu inisiatif KOSTEM tu
<susahsebut> bukan kod sumber la tajul hihi
<kama_yus> Navy
<susahsebut> oooooo
<susahsebut> untuk navy
<tajul> kama_yus ni din navy ke?
<kama_yus> yup
<tajul> 'budak' uitm?
<tajul> keke
<kama_yus> navy sama dgn Fazil Amin....
<tajul> full-time ok le bro, ni aku part-time, teruk gak uitm ni
<tajul> part-time = full-time dia layan
<lankapo> kama_yus macam kenal hehe
<tajul> susahsebut: kene backup gbamz tu
<lankapo> dia smgt waja
<kama_yus> hehehehhehehhe
<tajul> kite kene make sure event dia jalan
<susahsebut> +1
<tajul> kalau dak kesian
<susahsebut> tarikh tu
<tajul> aku kalau tak belajar ni, boleh la
<fakrul> nak report meetin plz 
<susahsebut> bulan pose memang aku tal boleh
<susahsebut> tido pun berterabur time bulan pose ni
<tajul> ko meniage ke?
<lankapo> tu la timing dia pulak lari
<susahsebut> fakrul, sebab meetingology demam malam ni report belum ada
<tajul> huh\
<tajul> meh aku petik dia sikit
<tajul> meetingology: mangkuk
<meetingology> tajul: Error: "mangkuk" is not a valid command.
<susahsebut> tajul, ko buat2 x tau lak aku keje apa eh
<susahsebut> #startmeeting
<meetingology> susahsebut: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<tajul> ooh
<susahsebut> tengok tuh
<susahsebut> #vote
<tajul> keke
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<susahsebut> sume xde effect
<tajul> ko chair sikit kat aku
<susahsebut> #chair tajul 
<susahsebut> xde apa jadik
<tajul> meetingology: keje
<meetingology> tajul: Error: "keje" is not a valid command.
<tajul> haha
<susahsebut> lol
<tajul> #startmeeting
<meetingology> tajul: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<tajul> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Jun  7 16:21:28 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-05-10-16.27.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-05-10-16.27.html
<tajul> hhaa
<susahsebut> pergh
<tajul> tu kuar tu
<fakrul> -.-"
<susahsebut> tajul rupanya yang tak endmeeting 
<tajul> aik?
<susahsebut> orang yang startmeeting je boleh endmeeting
<tajul> aku ke
<tajul> pulok
<lankapo> hahahahaahaha
<susahsebut> tadi aku dengan poji dah banyak kali cuba endmeeting
<susahsebut> x boley
<tajul> sepatutnye org yg startmeeting yg ble endmeeting
<tajul> aku rasa meetingology  ni gay
<tajul> dia suke kat aku
<susahsebut> dah chair kasi kat poji pun dia tak ley endmeeting
<susahsebut> lol
<tajul> kakaka
<susahsebut> jaga2 tajul 
<tajul> aku blajar setup meetingology dalam notebook aku
<tajul> ngan si Alan, yg create meetingology
<susahsebut> ooo ko ada buat something ke selain command #endmeeting tu?
<susahsebut> tajul, ko pegi bukak meeting report
<susahsebut> memang ko yang start meeting
<susahsebut> hahahaha
<tajul> bile pulak aku start
<tajul> kan aku masuk lewat
<tajul> adei
<susahsebut> bulan 5
<susahsebut> Meeting started by tajul at 16:27:29 UTC.  The full logs are available
<susahsebut> at
<susahsebut> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-05-10-16.27.log.html
<tajul> perh
<tajul> yg lama dulu
<tajul> kekeke
<susahsebut> itu la pasal
<susahsebut> hahahaha
<tajul> 16:27:29 <tajul> #startmeeting
<tajul> 16:27:29 <meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 10 16:27:29 2012 UTC.  The chair is tajul. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<tajul> keke
<fakrul> patut peluk je tgk tajul yang start meetin
<tajul> lama punye
<tajul> 10 may
<fakrul> *pelik
<tajul> kakaka
<susahsebut> kalau tak endmeeting memang macam tu kata poji
<tajul> ni masa aku belajar nak setup meetingology
<susahsebut> ooooo
<tajul> aku try main kat sini
<tajul> keke
<tajul> lupe nak end
<tajul> keke
<fakrul> :)
<susahsebut> fakrul, nanti aku copy dalam pastebin log report
<susahsebut> eh, log xchat ada limit ke?
<tajul> ko tanya aku ke susahsebut?
<tajul> keke
<susahsebut> ye la
<susahsebut> aku nak copy meeting
<susahsebut> scroll ke atas tak boleh habis
<susahsebut> tengah cari log file
<fakrul> log penuh ngan perbualan start 10hb aritu . haha. lawak2
<fakrul> kena scrill bawah baru dapat
<susahsebut> fakrul, view yang wiki eh?
<fakrul> a'ah
<fakrul> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-05-10-16.27.moin.txt
<susahsebut> ejat
<susahsebut> sudah ada tenet?
<ejat> sudah2
<ejat> tp mata mcm x boleh bukak 
<susahsebut> cadangan untuk meetup 1- tasik putrajaya, 2- mcd/nandos sekitar bandaraya/pj, 3 - wangsa walk
<susahsebut> itu cadangan yang ada
<ejat> 3 :) 
<ejat> tp wangsa walk tu kena renung2kan jugak area mana 
<susahsebut> nak kata lebih aku pun xdapat nak datang tu. yang bagi cadangan wangsa walk kamaruddin yusof
<susahsebut> mcd nandos akatsuki aka din
<susahsebut> tasik putrajaya helmikasim atau lankapo
<susahsebut> lupa la
<susahsebut> tajul, ada lagi ka?
<susahsebut> pergh, 4 jam dah aku melepak kat kedai ni
<fakrul> tido time. sok nak kene check darah 8pagi. huhu. 
<fakrul> salam all
<susahsebut> bakal pengantin ke?
<susahsebut> erk
<susahsebut> lari dah
<susahsebut> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> hhuuhhuu
<kInOzAwA> dh abis meeting ke..
<kInOzAwA> aiyaa lambat...
<helmigbamz> lolololo~
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-08
<kInOzAwA> tido je
<kInOzAwA> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<ejat-> salam
<ejat-> elo 
<ejat-> anybody home
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-10
<excalibr> Helo
<fakrul> :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-03
<tolong_saya> hello
<tolong_saya> hyperair: hi!
<hyperair> hi
<hyperair> nice nickname.
<tolong_saya> haha
<tolong_saya> hyperair: hey just want to ask, when you build a source, how do you compile the binary statically?
<hyperair> gcc -static foo.c
<hyperair> or g++ -static foo.cc
<hyperair> depending on whether you're doing C or C++
<tolong_saya> just pass -static switch during make? as simple as that?
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> are you using a build system of some sort?
<hyperair> or just raw make?
<tolong_saya> yep build system
<hyperair> autotools?
<tolong_saya> yeah
<hyperair> is this your project or just some project you're compiling?
<hyperair> i think some projects allow you to use ./configure --enable-static
<hyperair> http://sourceware.org/autobook/autobook/autobook_85.html
<hyperair> if it's your project and you want to force static builds, then you should add -all-static to target_LDFLAGS
<hyperair> http://www.sourceware.org/autobook/autobook/autobook_89.html
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-04
<excalibr> good morning eberywant
<fairuz> excalibr: hello bro
<excalibr> hai..
<excalibr> this channel is quiet as always
<fairuz> tu ler
<excalibr> te lur
<excalibr> Docker is pretty interesting..
<excalibr> http://www.docker.io/ ('Docker - the Linux container engine')
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-05
<excalibr> angch: o/
<angch> excalibr, ?
<excalibr> it's hand waving gesture
<angch> o/\o
<excalibr> pergh..high five? wahaha
<angch> :P
<excalibr> angch: are you familiar enough with openvpn?
<excalibr> :\
<excalibr> linode!
<excalibr> angch: aku org miskin guna leb je
<excalibr> hehe
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-06
<excalibr> salam sejahtera
<fairuz> salam
<excalibr> guano fairuz
<excalibr> aku submit semua source files masa first commit ke git..pastu edit readme..lepas tu camna nak push changes tu erk?
<fairuz> add readme tu masuk staging area
<fairuz> pastu commit la 
<excalibr> klu aku edit byk files?
<fairuz> satu commit boleh include byk files
<fairuz> tapi kalau ko nak commit readme tu je takde hal
<fairuz> sebab benda yang akan masuk commit tu benda dlm staging area je
<fairuz> yang ko modify byk2 tu semua dalam working area
<fairuz> nak pindah dari working area masuk staging, pakai git add file1
<excalibr> git add tu untuk tambah file baru kan?
<excalibr> mm ok
<fairuz> ofbiz
<fairuz1> excalibr: bukan untuk file baru je
<fairuz1> git add tu untuk tambah file dari working area masuk staging area
<excalibr> baik lah
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-08
<JohannKrauss> hello ;)
<sweemeng> hi
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-02
<ob1> hi y'all !  i am not able to run linux exe on ubuntu 
<ob1> tried changing chmod +x .. but not working
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-03
<aztek> salam...
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-05
<ApOgEE> huhuhu
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-06
<fadli> assalamualaikum
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-01
<excalibr> hii
<mypapit> hiii
<excalibr> mypapit, ada guna dokku tak
<excalibr> bukan docker
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> yg digitalocean web app installer ke?
<mypapit> x pernah
<mypapit> docker alternative
<excalibr> bukan kot. dia mcm clone heroku punya PaaS
<excalibr> https://github.com/progrium/dokku
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-03
<saladin442> hello
<saladin442> hai.
<saladin442> saya orang malaysia
<najmi> mypapit: 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-04
<repeater_my> oit najmi 
<mypapit> oittt oitt oitt najmi 
<mypapit> w00f w00f
<najmi> mypapit: lol
<mypapit> najmi, buat apa tu?
<mypapit> najmi, ko ada lagi tak box digital ocean?
<najmi> credit ada tapi tak guna
<najmi> skrg try vultr
<najmi> ni aku guna vultr as IRC quassel-core
<najmi> register guna link aku ;) http://www.vultr.com/?ref=6834843
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-05
<mypapit> najmi, cantik jgk offering vulture ni
<najmi> yup
<najmi> apa lagi.. beli la. boleh aku dpt affiliate credit
<repeater_my> najmi, okok aku pun cadang nak beli satu, sbb nak letak projek aku situ
<repeater_my> najmi, tp mungkin aku amik box yg large space berbanding byk vcpu
<repeater_my> najmi, thanks for sharing
<saladin442> hello malaysia!
<angch> yo
<excalibr> hello world
<angch> Nyan
<repeater_my> hello
<mypapit> *w00f* *w00f*
<angch> moo?
<najmi> mypapit: 
<mypapit> oit najmi 
<mypapit> najmi, ada apa tu??
<mypapit> najmi, aku takleh tido
<mypapit> najmi, mengenang kisah lalu
<mypapit> najmi, hahahha wtf
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-06
<saladin442> mana ornag orang malaysia!
<mypapit> saladin?
<excalibr> kami sini org siam. channel org malaysia ada di #ubuntu-th
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-07
<mypapit> wtfff
<mypapit> haha
<repeater_my> oh shit just got real man.. :(
<mypapit> damn rite it is
<najmi> mypapit: haip
<mypapit> oitt najmi 
<mypapit> najmi, aku dah reg vultr
<mypapit> najmi, dah add irc client baru, whois nick aku tgk
<najmi> mypapit: ko buat reverse DNS ke
<najmi> ajor aku
<najmi> aku nak buat gitu kat AWS acc aku possible tak?
<najmi> (tak mau org tengok aku guna AWS/GCE ke tanam quassel core)
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-07
<ejat> ello udienz
<ejat> how are you ?
<ejat> long time no see ... 
<mypapit> sahur2
<udienz> ejat: Hi 
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-08
<ejat> ello
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-11
<mypapit> wahlaooo
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-12
 * kInOzAwA slaps excalibr around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-05
<UbuntuMYBot> putri Shahfizah was added by: putri Shahfizah
<UbuntuMYBot> reddesigncenter was added by: reddesigncenter
<UbuntuMYBot> Sofia Aleesa was added by: Sofia Aleesa
<UbuntuMYBot> hairull was added by: hairull
<UbuntuMYBot> Papa Jhon was added by: Papa Jhon
<UbuntuMYBot> * nanasklinux 
<ApOgEE_> hdd dah penuh, tak cukup syarat nak setup nodejs sebab dalam laptop ni dia mintak Xcode. dah cuba kosongkan ruang pun tak cukup gak lagi. 
<ApOgEE_> kalau ada yg sudi pinjamkan vps barang sekejap, boleh la juga menggodek nodejs ni. kalau takde, mampu tengok ajelah nampaknya... hihihi
<ApOgEE_> saya punya acc aws free tier dah tamat tempoh... kalau ada, masih ada harapan lah lagi... hehehe
<UbuntuMYBot> Aaaaaaaaaaasnaaa Anep was added by: Aaaaaaaaaaasnaaa Anep
<UbuntuMYBot> AIM_ZAHRIM was added by: AIM_ZAHRIM
<UbuntuMYBot> Hazli Suhaimi was added by: Hazli Suhaimi
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek nak sambung lipat baju
<cyber_shut> hal0o0o0o
<cyber_shut> ooo, sini korang lepak yeee
<cyber_shut> hahahaha
<UbuntuMYBot> agustinnie was added by: agustinnie
<UbuntuMYBot> @cyber_shut, Hi
<meetingology> UbuntuMYBot: Error: "cyber_shut," is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> Hai cyber_shut 
<ApOgEE> cyber_shut: ni siapa ye?
<UbuntuMYBot> Rizan 79 was added by: Rizan 79
<UbuntuMYBot> Unknown was added by: Unknown
<UbuntuMYBot> Magpie was added by: Magpie
<UbuntuMYBot> lozmorecx was added by: lozmorecx
<UbuntuMYBot> Mahizan Mazlan was added by: Mahizan Mazlan
<UbuntuMYBot> Abdul Hamid was added by: Abdul Hamid
<UbuntuMYBot> c3nc0r0t was added by: c3nc0r0t
<ApOgEE> Apalah diorang ni... sibuk sangat dengan windows yang proprietary tu tak habis-habis.
<ApOgEE> Hahahaha
<ApOgEE> Tapi bincangnya dalam channel Ubuntu. Hahahaha...
<ApOgEE> Kihkihkihkih
<UbuntuMYBot> @ApOgEE, jgn la mcm tu .. sy pengguna windows 10 enterprise mahaguru @Apogeek  .. masih perlu berguru
<meetingology> UbuntuMYBot: Error: "ApOgEE," is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> Eh.. sampai pulak mesej ko ke sini ejat ?
<ApOgEE> Marah robot meetingology tu... hahaha
<ApOgEE> Macam biskut ah... kejap ada, kejap takde... 
<ejat> hmm
<ejat> cuba whois ubuntumybot 
<ejat> test 123
<ejat> apo aaaaa
<ejat> :)
<ejat> up balik yang lama sementara 
<ApOgEE> Hahahaha...
<ApOgEE> Apa yang diubah?
<ejat> yang ubah tu 
<ejat> code yang java tu 
<ejat> huhu 
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris x ubah apa2
<ejat> test
<UbuntuMY> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<UbuntuMY> PollBot was added by: Apogeek
<ejat> test
<ejat> ntah ape2 ntah 
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris lol
<ApOgEE> Takde pun?
<ejat> nie run balik yang java
<ejat> ahaks
<ApOgEE> Hahahaa
<ApOgEE> Gigih berusaha
<ApOgEE> Ni dah takde terus
<ApOgEE> Hahaha
<ejat> tau x per 
<ejat> tatau nak debug celah mana 
<ejat> https://github.com/stevesoltys/telegram-irc/issues/2
<ejat> jadi nie plak 
<myfenris> /me selamat bersahur semua
 * ejat selamat bersahur dari freenode
<myfenris> /amin
<ejat> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ApOgEE> Hahaha
<UbuntuMYBot> NorFatihaRadiyah was added by: NorFatihaRadiyah
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-06
<UbuntuMYBot> incikANUAR was added by: incikANUAR
<UbuntuMYBot> PollBot was removed by: Apogeek
<UbuntuMYBot> Shahrulxxx was added by: Shahrulxxx
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek nak pegi sambung print baju.... merajuk lah... saya tukang print je
<UbuntuMYBot> kader0100 was added by: kader0100
<UbuntuMYBot> A.A.ⓕⓐⓤⓩⓘ was added by: A.A.ⓕⓐⓤⓩⓘ
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek keluar pegi cari makanan... eh, pegi cari bahan nak masak berbuka puasa nanti... kihkihkih
<UbuntuMYBot> Shafif Ib was added by: Shafif Ib
<UbuntuMYBot> Ridzwan_RF was added by: Ridzwan_RF
<UbuntuMYBot> tsganez was added by: tsganez
<UbuntuMYBot> mimranishak was added by: mimranishak
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris asyik bertanya pada sang tikus
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-07
<UbuntuMYBot> Amrs06 was added by: Amrs06
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris nak jadi fanatik jap utk beberapa minit ....... hidup Ubuntu !!! ahaks
<UbuntuMYBot> afhamdanishx was added by: afhamdanishx
<UbuntuMYBot> SyaFi1Q was added by: SyaFi1Q
<UbuntuMYBot> Moon Gurlz was added by: Moon Gurlz
<ApOgEE_> ls
<ApOgEE_> eh silap terminal
<ApOgEE_> patut ah tak keluar file...
<ApOgEE_> haha
<ApOgEE> hmm
<arclynx> assalamualaikum
<UbuntuMYBot> Mohd Ruzaini was added by: Mohd Ruzaini
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-08
<UbuntuMYBot> Pencinta Kucing was added by: Pencinta Kucing
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-09
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris pun n00b
<ApOgEE> Mohon tunjuk ajar sifu fenris
<ApOgEE> Dalam android ada Docker tak?
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-10
<UbuntuMYBot> xargs was added by: xargs
<UbuntuMYBot> farhansalleh was added by: farhansalleh
<UbuntuMYBot> Keris Pesaka was added by: Keris Pesaka
<UbuntuMYBot> Tox Ying was added by: Tox Ying
<UbuntuMYBot> iswank was added by: iswank
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-11
<UbuntuMYBot> Zulkhairi96 was added by: Zulkhairi96
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-05
<UbuntuMY> <Nash utp> @tajulazhar, Speaker workshop dah full ke
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @Nash utp, Dah bro. Ada minat ka? Tahun depan or kita buat sesi lain
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Wow... tukang bw air ada kosong lg tak?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahahhaah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Jauh woo
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, boleh bawak je kan dekat je Melaka ke Mersing lalu sungai hehe.. :D
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahahahah
<UbuntuMY> <Nash utp> @tajulazhar, Ok maklumkan utk next sessi tq
<UbuntuMY> ElnazRezayiER was added by: ElnazRezayiER
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-06
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pm address kedai ikan bakar mersing
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @akuk4ya, noted tuan  dah install  . tq2
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> skrg saya pakai linux mint.. ade laju skit..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @kubis lumut, Sikit je lah.. hehe gurau bro
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> hehe.. bereh bos... skrg install kodi... fenin. haha... tapi takpe.. belajo.. 😂
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @kubis lumut, Kodi saya letak kat Android Box saja
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Android box jadi home server
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Ftp, dlna
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> terbaek.. nanti try hehe... ni saje try kat mint... ok gak.. laju gak..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Deploying #Canonical Distribution of #Kubernetes (CDK) on #Azure with conjure-up bundle with #prometheous #graylog #grafana #filebeat #helm #rancher #elasticsearch #easyrsa #telegraf #flannel
<UbuntuMY> <rizalm> 👍
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-07
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> ade yg pakai manjaro tak? ok ke? laju?
<UbuntuMY> <Yuzery> Saya pakai manjaro xfce 18-beta2. Terbaik so far antara yg depa dh produce.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai manjaro juga untuk laptop dan desktop.
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-08
<UbuntuMY> sorayyaashrafi was added by: sorayyaashrafi
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @Yuzery, terbaek..
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> saya install... alongside ubuntu,linuxmint,win10,7,=...hehe  linux mint ok  manjaro masih beljar..command dia lain...dia pakai arch?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @kubis lumut, Based arch, tapi dah simplified untuk pengguna marhaen.. haha
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> hehe... jenuh belajar.. bereh bos.... pelan2 saya kayuh.. hehe
<UbuntuMY> <aimanfarhn> Salam geng, ade good reference tak untuk install lamp stack dekat 18.04?
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-09
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Sama je mcm yg lain
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://popey.com/blog/posts/kde-slimbook-2-review.html
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> laptop apa yg native dia ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Dell kot..
<UbuntuMY> <syahir_acaii> @najmiep, @tajulazhar
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-10
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @faizulzone, dell ada.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Dell XPS dev edi
<UbuntuMY> laleasgharisa was added by: laleasgharisa
